# Algae issues



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

After having my tank tank up and running wonderfully for about a year, I now have an algae problem. It has taken over everything. Algae is on the plants, substrate, and rocks. Nothing has changed with the tank. Lighting is the same, fish load is the same, I am feeding the same amount I always have, I haven't changed my water source. For some reason, algae just sprouted up. I have no ammonia, nitrite or nitrate. I cut the time I have the lights on and that helps with the algae but the plants don't like it. 

I have 8 otoscinclis and 10 nerite snails. I have tried various algae eating shrimp but between the filter and the tetras, they don't survive.

Anyone have any ideas what this is caused by and how I can control it.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you moved the tank at all? Direct sunlight is a key contributor to algae. Also have you changed your light at all. Lights especially in a planted tank should be changed minimum once a year. What might have happened and someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I'm close. If the light isn't giving enough to the plants, the plants wont photosynthesize as much. Well plants feed off nitrates in your tank. If the plants aren't eating enough and you have a little algae in your tank which we all do especially if its planted. The algae will take over eating the nitrates and make a mess of your aquarium. So try upping your water changes clean off what can and do less lights on time for a little while.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your algae problem. I know how frustrating that can be... a few years back I had algae bloom in my water of my 76gal bow tank. It was also all over everything. Nothing would help. I tried everything!
Some may disagree with me on this, but the solution for me was seriously adding mystery snails. I think I added about 25 dime-sized guys. Between that & weekly 1/2 water changes, the algae was GONE within less then a month!!! 
Honestly... Its worth a try, don't you think??

Best of luck to you!


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

In my experience, the only ones that have helped me with algae is young BN plecos. Otos, mystery snails and nerites snails have never helped me; though some people do swear by them.

Just my two pennies... oh, I mean, cents... sense... whatever...


----------



## erik81 (May 3, 2013)

slonghi said:


> After having my tank tank up and running wonderfully for about a year, I now have an algae problem. It has taken over everything. Algae is on the plants, substrate, and rocks. Nothing has changed with the tank. Lighting is the same, fish load is the same, I am feeding the same amount I always have, I haven't changed my water source. For some reason, algae just sprouted up. I have no ammonia, nitrite or nitrate. I cut the time I have the lights on and that helps with the algae but the plants don't like it.
> 
> I have 8 otoscinclis and 10 nerite snails. I have tried various algae eating shrimp but between the filter and the tetras, they don't survive.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what this is caused by and how I can control it.


When was the last time you replaced your bulbs? What type of algae is it?


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to start out by thanking everyone for their answers. Now to answer all the questions:

Hotwingz: I have not moved the aquarium; it is still in my basement with minimal to none in the way of ambient lighting. I have changed the bulbs a couple of months back.

Fishyjenjen: Thank you for your input. I will definitely up my water changes and probably add some snails like you suggest.

Chrisb01: I wanted to get a bn pleco for this tank since I started it. I too have had great luck with them. Unfortunately, every time I try to buy one at the 3 places by me, they are not in stock.

Erik81: I changed the bulbs about 2 months back. I believe the algae is of the blue/green variety.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

If you think it is blue/green algae (Cyanobacteria) then all those solutions mentioned above wont do much.

The above fish/snails wont touch Cyanobacteria.

Standard fixes for Algae do not work for Cyanaobacteria. I battled this stuff for 6 months in two of my tank trying blackouts, more frequent wc, less light, physical removal and the stuff just kept coming back.

The best way to get rid of it is with IMO Erythromycin (Marcyin) or Ultra Life Blue-Green Slime remover.

The latter is what I used and it did the trick with one dose and the Cyanobacteria has not come back and also did not have any noticeable side effects. Everything tested fine after use and the tank inhabitants showed no stress. Also the plants have rebounded and are growing good again.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks I will try the Ultra Life Blue-Green Slime remover. Any idea what triggers the outbreak?


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

slonghi said:


> Thanks I will try the Ultra Life Blue-Green Slime remover. Any idea what triggers the outbreak?


Honestly I don't know. Some possible triggers our poor maintenance (that's crap imo because I do wc once a week). Low Nitrates (Could be true because I am moderately planted and do weekly water changes). High Phosphates (??)

I am pretty sure I got this problem with both tanks when I got plants from someone else. I might have the right conditions for it to spread but I had no issues before introduced that persons plants.

Also before you do anything post a pic of what you have or look at pics of cyanobacteria in order to make sure this is the stuff you have. In my tank it looked like sheets of slime and came off relatively easy from all surfaces.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

It is definitely the blue-green slime algae/Cyanobacteria. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

One of my tanks HAD that. I listened to advice from here and put a black plastic garbage bag over the tank for 5 days.
Dwarf Sag's each had one or two yellow leaves but none died. Rotala indica had drooping leaves/none died.
Algae gone. One small spot(less than the size of a dime) came back after a week. Died and came back 3/4" over to the side of original
spot. Still there but not spreading at all three weeks later.
Came into tank after change to light level(down actually)and stopped using ferts and re-scaped/re-planted. Went from med /lower
end of high tech to low tech. That was when it come into the tank...after the changes. Doesn't seem to make sense. No new plants
which could have brought it(or anything else) and fairly low bio-load AqAdvisor don't list my fish but used one similar/showed 58%
stocking. Feed only frozen bloodworms ever third or fourth day and Ram snail eats the left overs but some remain on occasion.


----------

